# Posting Pot Pictures Lands Man In Jail



## FruityBud (Nov 12, 2009)

Police said it was the photos of marijuana plants he posted on the Internet that got him busted.

Justin Bauder, 21, of Jacksonville, was arrested Wednesday and charged with cultivation of marijuana, possession of marijuana and drug paraphernalia and public nuisance.

Police said they got a tip that someone calling himself Sticky Mango had posted pictures on a Web site of the five marijuana plants he was growing. According to the police report, he also posted step-by-step instructions on how to construct an indoor grow room.

When officers learned that Sticky Mango was Bauder and searched his apartment, they said they found one marijuana plant growing in a closet, along with packaged marijuana, loose buds, a bong, a pipe and a scale.

The arrest report says Bauder admitted he had been growing the marijuana plants for about two months.

*Side Note:* I think the site in question is Rollitup.org

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/ya7zgjd*


----------



## the chef (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks FB. I remeber something like that not too long ago with one of these sites. Can't remember which one. I know were secure but still what if? How did this guy get popped and not the whole site? Just Questions that linger in my head.


----------



## FruityBud (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm thinking the same thing Chef, it would be pretty scary if the whole site is compromised, maybe someone from hes local area know of the nickname he used and done him in.


----------



## the chef (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm also wondering how many other sites he posted on too. I know we all take a risk but what makes him different? Did he lack in the brains department?


----------



## IRISH (Nov 13, 2009)

uhh ohhh...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2009)

IMO...so  many  people  post  pics  they  are  excited  about..and  dont  relize  the  information  they  gave  in the  backround...heck  not  long  ago  here  on this  site  someone  posted  a  link  to  they  youtube  video  on  they  new  grow..and  I  mentioned  I  could  see  address  and  name  on  the  boxes  in the  backround, and i aint  even  computer  smart..another one  comes  to  mind  is  people  posted  out door  grows  and  they  car  in  in  pic  with  plate  #  right  there :doh:.. and I  bet  people  on this  site  have  been  popped  cause they  posted personal  crap...is  why  ya  see  some  members  not  here  and  all  they  posts  gone..because  they requested  more  then  not...

Just  my  thaughts...


thanks  *Fruity*:48:


----------



## cubby (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm betting this bust was not the rsult of his postings, but rather someone in his personal life ratted him out. Someone told the cops about this guys grow and then showed them the internet posting as proof. It's S.O.P. to neglect to mention an informants involvement so they can use the same rat multiple times. The converse is also true, the cops will claim to be following a "confidential informants" lead in order to subvert the constitution and our basic rights.


----------



## oltomnoddy (Nov 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ...is why ya see some members not here and all they posts gone..because they requested more then not...Just my thaughts...thanks *Fruity*


 
Exactly, Keep your personal info just that, PERSONAL!
Call it Paranoia? I call it "Raking the sandtrap afterwards".
When I do my yearly "theoretical" grow, when done, after about 3 months it's deleted.
Been a member for over 3 years. Back up to 65 posts, yet I've been thanked 529 times in 256 posts, quite the paradox. 

Just remember, if you start a thread, all you have to do is delete 
the first one, all the rest of the thread (everybody's) gets deleted too.


----------



## zipflip (Nov 13, 2009)

hxxp://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/246891-stickys-mango-grow.html

i think this the dude maybe :confused2:  just googled sticky mango marijuana an got this...


----------



## gmo (Nov 13, 2009)

Holy cow!  I just saw that post they are talking about on another forum YESTERDAY.  Luckily I don't post on said forum, I just stumbled upon it after searching "mango grow journal" on yahoo.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 13, 2009)

ha i have local grower friends on that site never been on it myself but there might be a pic or 2 of my stuff.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 13, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/246891-stickys-mango-grow.html
> 
> i think this the dude maybe :confused2: just googled sticky mango marijuana an got this...


 
That is definatly scarey.  Gonna go do some googling.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 13, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> That is definatly scarey. Gonna go do some googling.


 
I regularly google my real name and my screen names just to see what shows up .... the problem with using the same screen name on several different types of forums is that you might tend to post your pic and real time info in another legal interest forum that can help the cops tie it all in together... but this Mango even posted his hometown in his profile.... sorta dumb even thought I tend to believe it took more than the forum pics and profile to pop him...... I noticed on one of his guests comments they were discussing living in FL. 

Here in my area they have full time officers who spend hrs on line with fake profiles trying to nab sexual predators. It's not a stretch to assume they would try the same to catch a grower where it's illegal.


----------



## zipflip (Nov 13, 2009)

> It's not a stretch to assume they would try the same to catch a grower where it's illegal.


  ahhh its always reassuring seeing our tax dollars hard at work.  (sarcasm)


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Nov 13, 2009)

If you read all through the post...it says on October 25th...he walked into his APARTMENT and it smelled real bad...

maybe thats how he got busted


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 13, 2009)

I have to give kudo's where kudo's are deserved. Fruity Bud. 



...Kudo's FB!  :goodposting:

And I am so not going to post any pics. I've been deliberating it since I registered here and @ the Doc's old site and this news item has  pretty much nailed that dwn 4 me. w/o cannabis i am still acutely paranoid (thats why i'm growin Indica's atm...lol) and have even wondered about these and other forums security. 

More then one of my computer geek friends has cautioned me that "Proxies r nothing...if someone wants to find you, there's always a better hack out there."

Much Peace, Love and Security,

7greeneyes - 

P.S. if some boner fide computer smarties can assuage my paranoia and tell me more about the security protocols here then I'd love to show my Cannaenthusiasts here what I got goin on (as meager as it is...).

P.P.S. NOT TO HIJACK BUT...Are there any identifying markers embedded w/in flatbed scanner image formats...cuz I have a flatbed scanner and could upload that way...I've just heard that cell phones have embedded info w/in their photo file formats, so...Anywhoo...

l8trs!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 13, 2009)

i told the few peeps who knew about my growing that i had to "quit".


----------



## Amateur Grower (Nov 13, 2009)

I think a cautionary tale like this is good to read every once in a while. I started out super paranoid, but the more I grew, the more I posted on here, I relaxed a little. I even told my next door neighbor (who smokes) and immediately regretted it.

Since then, I've told the neighbor it's just too risky and that I just had that one grow. 

You can never be too careful.

AG


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2009)

I can just about guarantee you that there is 'more' to the story than simply posting pictures of a couple of plants.. He either posted incriminating photos that identified himself locally "in the pictures" and was recognized and/or snitched out, or was a victim of snitch in some other form/manner. 
There are over 8,000 photos in our gallery. How many of those have been busted "because of their photos"?  to my knowlwdge.. _*"0"*_..


----------



## Mutt (Nov 14, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I can just about guarantee you that there is 'more' to the story than simply posting pictures of a couple of plants.. He either posted incriminating photos that identified himself locally "in the pictures" and was recognized and/or snitched out, or was a victim of snitch in some other form/manner.
> There are over 8,000 photos in our gallery. How many of those have been busted "because of their photos"?  to my knowlwdge.. _*"0"*_..



:yeahthat: Except the occasional facebook/myspace page bust or youtube vid where the guy shows his face or something This is the first bust i ever read of like this. This says it all right here:


> Police said they got a tip that someone calling himself Sticky Mango had posted pictures on a Web site


----------



## IRISH (Nov 14, 2009)

still here, and plugging away Hick. lol. lol...

alright. heres a tip on uploading photos here. before you upload to the site, or any site, view your photos carefully for anything that can identify you, like unopened mail laying around, a vehicles tag #, even a vehicle, a street sign, your hand, palm, finger prints. the front of your residence.:doh: your mug, or other fam members.(last month, a dude here posed beside his sats afield, full mug. . he was proud , i guess.). 

i post alot of pics here, nearing 500 in gallery. i am careful to not give out identifying markers, tats, scars, 'lil womans tats, scars. . (you may catch a glimpse of my slippers once in awhile. ...lol.lol...

we should appoint someone to view all gallery pics for this type of erradic pic posting. if there are identifiers, inform the person through pm of the chance they are taking. ...

even posting pics of your pets is a possible slam dunk if someone notices that special pet pic as yours...i am guilty of this one. but then again, how many horses are there in the world? ...(i wanted to tell y'all our new born colts name we came up with so bad, but refrained, cause it is a registered colt. that could be a big ooops.)...

you got to stop, and think through the Haze, before posting pics. simple. if there is an identifier, simply edit it out, then post...

a back drop is an excellent choice for taking your pics. you choose what is seen to the exact pixel. (it can also bring out that special color your trying to convey.)...

alls i'm saying, is be aware of your surroundings when shuttering. these simple rules may save you the pain 'ol knuckle head Mango is facing. capeche?...Irish...


----------



## BlueNose (Nov 14, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> we should appoint someone to view all gallery pics for this type of erradic pic posting. if there are identifiers, inform the person through pm of the chance they are taking. ...



I very much agree with this. Always protect your own. I think a few volunteers would be needed to keep up.


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> still here, and plugging away Hick. lol. lol...
> 
> alright. heres a tip on uploading photos here. before you upload to the site, or any site, view your photos carefully for anything that can identify you, like unopened mail laying around, a vehicles tag #, even a vehicle, a street sign, your hand, palm, finger prints. the front of your residence.:doh: your mug, or other fam members.(last month, a dude here posed beside his sats afield, full mug. . he was proud , i guess.).
> 
> ...


THANKS irish. All good points and if you really think about it, only good common sense. You would be surprised at how many I have warned about posting their facebook or myspace page in their profile. 
 We have stickies regarding security and anonymity that everyone should take the time to read. Even the rules address posting pictures containing revealing information. 
When it all boils down, MP does "what we can" to protect the members. But in all reality, it is wasted if _members_ fail to protect themselves. Your internet security is _your_ individual responsibility.


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2009)

.............another thought just came to me. Painterdudes art studio thread is loaded up with some rather..._'unique_' artworks, that "could" in essence be easily cross referenced to members user names and their grows/journals if the art were recognized. 
  I think ppl tend to become complacent and don't fully think things entirely through, when they believe they are among and sharing with friends.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 14, 2009)

gotcha. right dat. right dat... ...

the guy i was talking about earlier, showing his mug? it was about 3AM, and he was all flexing his chicken chest out in front of one of the most beautiful sats i ever seen. lol. lol. this thing rivaled old hippies monsters. lol. he was deffinately proud. ...

i told him he needed to lose the mug shot before leo set up on him, and come back with some clean pics. he deleted the pics, and never returned.:confused2: :joint: ...


----------



## cubby (Nov 14, 2009)

I had thought the same thing when I discovered "Meds" was doing a glass shop banner and possibly selling art pieces to forum members. It seems awfully risky to me, ( that has'nt stopped me from from following along and enjoying the education) but I can only imagine he's considdered all the possible ramifications.
I would have to assume that because "our way of llife" is'nt accepted by the parties in power, we tend to associate almost exclusively with others who enjoy marijuana and become insular. Sometimes we don't considder the actual consequences. 
All it takes is a slighted friend, ex lover, or an overly zealous do-gooder, and you, I, we, could find our behinds in a cage.
Carefull, carefull, carefull....
Best of luck to all.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll bet you're onto something Mutt!

AG


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

Ty all fer the info and ty mar p!


----------



## aplaisia (Nov 14, 2009)

I think Hick is partially right. Security is our personally responsibility. 

That would include choosing the right forums to post in. I have put partial trust in MarP forums and administrators.

There are always new threats that are emerging on a regular basis. Every piece of software is a possible entry point into the system. I have not ran a forum before, but, recently I had too many threads hijacked and decided to consider my own forum. 

From the looks of it I would need a SQL server, PHP, Web Server and a forum application/server. These are many of the items that are continually reverse engineered and fuzzed for exploitable bugs. 

All anyone needs to do is determine what software is running and use the various database of exploits and payloads to get in and drop a rootkit. 

This was one of my original concerns when the THANKS button disappeared among many other system configuration changes. 

In the end I believe security is all of our jobs. We have to trust the servers/software, administrators, and many others. 

If at worst you should access the site of concern from a location that will not easily link you. 

As for myself, I am semi-legal, have trust in the administrators that I have communicated with and I know it is not worth the time for anyone to track and snag my plants.


----------



## LowRider (Nov 15, 2009)

i just looked at the guys profile on Rollitup and well he states hes from Jacksonville on his profile.  reading through a post seems his last post at that, he was posting pics but he says his girlfriends mom came over (posted this on 10-25-09).  not sure whether or not if she ratted him or not.  After all the mom could of told her daughter to goto the police then the police got at the daughter and well he gets caught.  sounds like a security problem to me.  Not only that but he was growing in an apartment so...


----------



## zipflip (Nov 15, 2009)

> but he was growing in an apartment so...


 personally i dont think i would/could ever be that risky with having wall to wall neighbors. an such.
 i lived in an apartment once when younger and never again.  i mean you pay now adays upwards to 1500$ a month for a real nice 3 bedroom in lotta places only to hear complaining and peopel yelling and noise and have to watch everythin you do etc etc..  :hairpull:  to those you who live in apartments i dont know how you put up wit it. lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> personally i dont think i would/could ever be that risky with having wall to wall neighbors. an such.
> i lived in an apartment once when younger and never again.  i mean you pay now adays upwards to 1500$ a month for a real nice 3 bedroom in lotta places only to hear complaining and peopel yelling and noise and have to watch everythin you do etc etc..  :hairpull:  to those you who live in apartments i dont know how you put up wit it. lol



IMO, the biggest risk with apartments is not that you have neighbors, but that you have a landlord that can enter your apartment anytime for an emergency.  Many apartment complexes also have regular maintenance inspections.  Although you are notified of these, you would have to have your grow put up.  And, if your power is paid by the landlord, any large jump would be suspect.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have total respect for what we all have gone thru before "legalization"....

And with what you folks have to deal with even now, with repect to worrying about getting caught.....

BUT here in the Bay Area, even though it's basically a non issue...there are stil the two big rules that I follow when it comes to my gows:


1. I don't grow on a rental property unless the landlord is totally down with it..(can be in direct conflict with rule #2)......

2.TELL NO ONE...not so much for LEO, but because we have trash (thieves) just like everywhere else....

even though things are waaay lax here in the Bay, I never post with any identifiable pics or info...just a good habit

But one thing we all have to do, no matter where we live, is *BE SAFE*..


----------



## Shockeclipse (Nov 16, 2009)

It's things like this that in a small way make me happy I am no longer growing.  I miss it and all but, after I got ridda my babies I did feel a giant weight (that j didn't altogether realiz was there) lifted off my shoulders.  I just wish I got the chance to at least try out what I grew  but that's better then a jail cell IMO.  Be safe growers, and smokers.... Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Nov 16, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> I know were secure but still what if?


 
I know I`m not the sharpest knife in the drawer, when it comes to tech security questions and matters, but when I add an `s`to the `http`part of this site`s url, the server cannot find this site`s homepage. So, am I missing something key about the security of this site? How is it more secure, for example, than the Rolliup site, or any other online cannabis community, apart from our practice of not direct linking to external sites? Thanks. - RT


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Nov 16, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> It's things like this that in a small way make me happy I am no longer growing. I miss it and all but, after I got ridda my babies I did feel a giant weight (that j didn't altogether realiz was there) lifted off my shoulders. I just wish I got the chance to at least try out what I grew  but that's better then a jail cell IMO.


 
How many babies were you raisin` anyway, if you don`t mind my being so nosey? - RT


----------



## Shockeclipse (Nov 16, 2009)

Rolling Thunder said:
			
		

> How many babies were you raisin` anyway, if you don`t mind my being so nosey? - RT


5


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 17, 2009)

For the first 1-1/2 I was thinking about growing I was afraid to look through this site and many others like it. I never ever thought that I would post pics here or anywhere else for that matter.
Then I started looking around at all the people that I know that do grow, what I noticed was that the ones that were leagal where not nearly as freaked out as the ones that aren't. I must admit I had a real hard time giving my information up to any state agency to become leagal, I think that was the hardest part for me. Once I did I was so glade that I went through the classes and such that go along with becomming a  leagal medical toker/grower. I learned through those classes that growing weed is just that, and should be viewed as such. 
Now that does not mean that it can't land your but in jail for this way of thinking, been there. I did a two year bit of a three year sentence in Chino for this very way of thinking back in the early 90's. I was lucky as hell that they never caught onto my little garden. I met many guys that got 20 year sentences for growing back then. Meth labs and weed gardeners got about the same time and were considered about the same in the eyes of the law durring the war on drugs. 
What I have realized in the past few years is that pot prohabition is just about all but over in some places in the US. At least where I live there are 30-50 people a week getting there medical marijuana cards, the grow shops are making more money than the dealers. There is literally a gold rush of new growers that you would only know about if you are in the loop so to speak. 
It's nothing short of a modern day gold rush to grow pot. Lawyers are winning cases by the day where the cops have kicked someones doors down and are now having to pay big time because they where leagal. It's to the point where the cops are literally afraid to bust a grower that is leagal.  
All this being said I know that my lawyer says that if you jump through there hoops and stay under 99 plants (no matter what the state law says) that he will get you off with nothing more than a slap on the wrist, as long as you follow certain guidlines. 
Stay away from thiefs and stolen property, hard dope, register you guns and give them absolutely nothing to come after you for.
Now I'm not saying that this is the case in every state by any means but at least where I live, I'm way more afraid of pot thiefs than pot cops, period. 
So I say find a good doctor and a good lawyer and let them kiss all of our  buts. If they really want to try to wast taxpayers money to try to take my meds away (a frickin weed) by finding pics of my plants on the net, bring it on. My lawyer will be happy to win and they will have to pay, not me.
Be smart, be safe, but I say to hell with being afraid to be who we are, we are just people that grow and smoke a weed ....for medical purposes. So I say cover your but, get leagal and grow baby grow.
That's my two cents anyway.
This site rocks and this place is the best thing that ever happened to all of us new growers that have much to learn about how to grow killer meds. I thanks each and everone of you for having the balls to share all of your great secrets and info with us green horn growers.
Thanks Again, Peace!!!
MBT

PS If anybody knows how to set up a some sort of a fund to get the kid at the top of this thread a good lawyer, I'd be happy to throw in five bucks.


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Nov 17, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> 5


 
Have you ever heard of anyone in your state getting jail/prison time for five plants? Or how about just one big plant? Have you ever heard of, or personally known anyone that went to jail for flowering one big plant? 

I'm just curious, because you can grow one monster of a plant using the 'Krusty Freedom Buckets' method. Many have used this style of growing to produce monster plants indoors that yield up to two pounds per plant. I've even read of one BC Hashplant grown indoors that allegedly yielded about 4 lbs of bud. - RT


----------



## Resa (Nov 17, 2009)

i just googled mango marijuana and got this.........hxxp://www.google.com/search?source...1T4GFRE_enUS326US326&q=sticky+mango+marijuana after click on that i clicked on...

>> KC Brains Mango [Archive] - Growing Marijuana Forum  20 posts - 13 authors - Last post: Aug 14, 2008 <(clickable website) then this comes up..... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-22486.html
then i click on the highlighted title (also clickable) "KC BRAINS MANGO"  AND THIS forum we're talking on comes up.........



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22486


hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Nov 21, 2009)

Rolling Thunder said:
			
		

> ... the 'Krusty Freedom Buckets' method. Many have used this style of growing to produce monster plants indoors that yield up to two pounds per plant. I've even read of one BC Hashplant grown indoors that allegedly yielded about 4 lbs of bud. - RT


 
As some of you may know, the BC Hashplant is very unstable, and the f-2 generation produces a very large selection of phenotypes, one of which is an extremely huge producer. There were a couple photos of this 4 pound indoor plant floating around the web, several years back, but I have'nt been able to locate one as yet. Nevertheless, for the one or two of you out there who have never heard of Krusty's method before, here's a couple of links to threads that discuss it:-

01) TITLE: Krusty Buckets?
hXXp://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=6570

02) TITLE: *Can someone explaine the Krusty Freedom **Bucket to me?* This thread contains some photos of Krusty's monster garden!!! 
hXXp://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=9595


----------



## FUM (Nov 21, 2009)

I bet someone told on him. Most police aren't that smart. And you must  check on what you say. That's For Sure. Peace out


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 21, 2009)

Its pretty sad that police have nothing better to do than bust someone growing five plants.  

Every day on my way to work I drive about 15 miles down the highway and every day at the same spot the state police have a van set up with a cop in it getting people on his speed radar.  A mile farther down the road there is usually six to seven cruisers lined up waiting to grab the speeders.  My tax money is going towards paying eight police officers salaries and all they do is catch stupid people speeding.  Dont they have anything better to do.  They should put all those manhours into catching petophiles, rapist, and murderers.  If those eight cops are working forty hour weeks that is 320 hours of pay that we are paying.  Its Crazy!!  They are all driving brand new under cover comaros and mustangs too.  Just the  gas that it takes to fill those eight cop cars is a waste of our tax money.  I drive down this highway six days a week and they are seriously out there every single f-in day.


----------

